# Cell phones and driving



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So maybe they should out law you talking to your passenger in the car. It is the same thing as talking on the phone. The law was imposed in CT because they wanted you to have both hands on the wheel while driving. Well, I learned to drive on a stick, I never, ever had two hands on the wheel. One on the wheel, one on the stick. Now I have an automatic. One hand on the wheel, one with nothing better to do.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Leo G said:


> So maybe they should out law you talking to your passenger in the car. It is the same thing as talking on the phone. The law was imposed in CT because they wanted you to have both hands on the wheel while driving. Well, I learned to drive on a stick, I never, ever had two hands on the wheel. One on the wheel, one on the stick. Now I have an automatic. One hand on the wheel, one with nothing better to do.


So how do you drive, shift, talk on the cell, use turn signals, smoke the cigarette, and drink the beer all at the same time ????


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Now I have an automatic. One hand on the wheel, one with nothing better to do.


You should have - at the very least - skipped the castration :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

daArch said:


> So how do you drive, shift, talk on the cell, use turn signals, smoke the cigarette, and drink the beer all at the same time ????


 
Don't drink or smoke. An automatic shifts itself. The free hand is for the cell and the blinker. What's so hard you can't understand that? :blink:


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Leo,

The statistics do not lie. Your driving abilities are impaired when you are distracted. Period. 

I don't care what others do to themselves.
But when I am endangered ......

BTW, how many would operate a router, shaper, table saw, circular saw, etc while on the cell (if you could hear) ?????


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Leo G said:


> So maybe they should out law you talking to your passenger in the car. It is the same thing as talking on the phone.


It is *not* the same thing. A passenger is at least partially aware of the conditions you are operating in, *and they have a vested interest in the situation!* The person on the other end of a cel converstion is merely a distraction. 
The only comparison would be the mom reaching into the back seat to deal with her kids, while tooling down main street.
You don't even need to trust science here, just check out Mythbusters. 
Even those guys got the point.
Of course there's always some comfort in living along De Nile--til you kill some one.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

neolitic said:


> It is *not* the same thing. A passenger is at least partially aware of the conditions you are operating in, *and they have a vested interest in the situation!* The person on the other end of a cel conversation is merely a distraction.


Actually, I do find that my concentration is diminished when carrying on a conversation with another in the car. Many a time I ask for a pause as I negotiate situations where I need to focus on the road and traffic. Passengers do comply - that vested interest you mention.

I guess I'm just odd in that I try to totally focus on my surroundings when I drive. 

The roads, traffic, and vehicles have gone through a lot of changes since I got my license in 1965. Lot more dangers out there now.....or maybe I just see now what I ignored in the past.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You guys must have a lot of dents in your vehicles with so little concentration. Driving to me is second nature and I rarely have to think about it. Talking doesn't distract me (unless I yelling at my kids), I do find talking on the phone is distracting while I am dialing or putting it away, but not talking. It might be the fact that I have been driving for 30 years. But whatever, each person is an individual and should know what they can and cannot handle behind the wheel. Some are better and some are worse. It just goes to show that you cannot have universal laws that will work for all people and all situation.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

daArch said:


> The roads, traffic, and vehicles have gone through a lot of changes since I got my license in 1965. Lot more dangers out there now.....or maybe I just see now what I ignored in the past.


For sure it's some of *both*, but at least back then no one was on the phone arguing with a sub, or breaking up with a boy friend, or picking out powder room wall paper!
(Arch, in '65 we were immortal,right?)


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Driving to me is second nature and I rarely have to think about it.


That's a scary thought. Especially west of New Haven to NYC on I-95

Would you please answer the question I posed earlier. Would you operate a router, shaper, table saw, or circular saw while on the phone (providing you could hear - and even I'll throw in a hands free device) ?

I know that you will not be convinced that your attention is being distracted or your driving abilities diminished by what is said here. I just hope I can encouraged others to think real carefully about driving and celling.

And BTW, if your 30 years of driving is proof of your argument, my argument must have 33% more validity. 

I am amused when talking to a cell-diver and I hear, "Oh damn, was that my turn ?", "What the F*uck !", "Holy S*hit where did he come from" or the horn of another car. 

And yes, neolitic, we WERE immortal, otherwise we wouldn't be here now


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> It does look funny, but it looks a whole lot better than talking on the phone.


Yea, it looks like I should place an order for a big mac and fries:laughing:

I eat, drink coffee, talk on my cell and provide self stimulation if needed all at the same time while I am driving.

Why is it the do gooders in the world feel they need to protect every one from every thing? No cell phones, no eating, no nose picking. What the F**k

49 parchute military jumps, 5 years of service, a 430 hp chevelle s/s, a motorcycle, adrenaline based vacations, working 16 hour per day, over 45 over wieght and over tired AND I,m healthy wealthy and wise with no accidents to speak of. 

I didnt need any politician to protect me then and I dont now either.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Vinny said:


> Yea, it looks like I should place an order for a big mac and fries:laughing:
> 
> I eat, drink coffee, talk on my cell and provide self stimulation if needed all at the same time while I am driving.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

daArch said:


> Would you operate a router, shaper, table saw, or circular saw while on the phone (providing you could hear - and even I'll throw in a hands free device) ?


I will answer this... YES I would, I have, and I will continue to use a handsfree and still work my power tools. I will also continue to use my cell while I am driving. Just because some people cant even walk and chew gum at the same time does not mean everyone else is them same way. If you cant drive and talk on the phone then please dont.

And driving is very much second nature to me. I dont have to stare ahead and think to myself "what is going to happen next, what will I need to do?" No I just do it.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Leo G said:


> You guys must have a lot of dents in your vehicles with so little concentration. Driving to me is second nature and I rarely have to think about it. Talking doesn't distract me (unless I yelling at my kids), I do find talking on the phone is distracting while I am dialing or putting it away, but not talking. It might be the fact that I have been driving for 30 years. But whatever, each person is an individual and should know what they can and cannot handle behind the wheel. Some are better and some are worse. It just goes to show that you cannot have universal laws that will work for all people and all situation.


 I don't see what the big deal is I usually read the paper on the way to Greenwich in the morning. :w00t:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

We did cut a young man out of his burning car that was under a triaxle dump fully loaded with asphalt. His head was resting against the bumper of the truck. His left hand was stuck between the seat and the door just inches above his cell phone.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

jmic said:


> I don't see what the big deal is I usually read the paper on the way to Greenwich in the morning. :w00t:


in your limousine or in the traffic?

ray


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I can talk, eat, smoke, work the laptop, after doing a dozen beam shooters at the bar. Those laws really don't pertain to me and my fantastic driving abilities or lack thereof.:whistling


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

jmic said:


> I don't see what the big deal is I usually read the paper on the way to Greenwich in the morning. :w00t:


Heaven forbid, I wouldnt want you to run over one of my stellar clients like a stock broker or an investment banker. Oh my!:whistling


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

I use my speaker phone and hang it on my shirt and I can still drive and look


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

kids texting is getting worse than talking on the phone. 

they have the law here in NJ for handsfree only, but I still use my phone because it doesn't have bluetooth like my old phone did, and i hate fooling with wires and crap trying to answer it. 
I don't get distracted when talking. If i have to, I pull over. but I often am on the phone the entire time i am in route to the job or supply house, or to home. 
I think if they ban handheld phones, they also needs to say, ok, no eating, no reading the paper, no looking at a map while you are driver, or putting on makeup, the list goes on and on. people get in accidents because they aren't paying attention or they are driving like a complete moron. i call them the weavers. the guys that use all the lanes of traffic going much faster than they should be cutting people off left and right. those % of drivers are the ones causing all the problems we have on the roads. when you really think about how many accidents happen each and everyday and how they could be avoided, it would save so many lives. it's so crazy that people are willing to risk their life or the life of their family just to get somewhere on time. Defensive driving is what everyone should practice. 
talking on my phone has never even made me close to getting in an accident. I have been driving for 18 years and have been in one accident when someone pulled out in front of me on a wet road and tboned them. tha was before cell phones were really out and being used like they are today. i've hit a few deer but that was not the fault of using the cell phone.

i'll agree, a lot of people shouldn't be using them because they really don't know how to drive and talk at the same time. To me, and i don't care what statistics say, talking to someone on the phone or someone who is right in the truck with me, is the same thing. 

i've tried to text even short messages while driving and that is WAY more dangerous than trying to talk. 

it's not the act of holding the phone to your ear, it's really the talking part that distracts some people. i think some states are even trying to ban even hands free devices.


----------



## BoydS (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally posted by *mdshunk*
> _For those that drive in PA, you'll want to be aware that starting November 10th, it's illegal to use your cell phone while driving unless you have a hand's free device_.


I would hope that Texas follows that example.

And for those of you against a law of this nature, I believe the DMV needs to revise it's driving test to weed out those that cannot drive and use a cell phone at the same time. Lets keep the officer in the vehicle while you are taking your driving test and let him hand you a cell phone and then you will be given instructions of where to turn on this or that street from another officer who is also on a cell phone, but back in his nice office. Let's see how many pass or wreck during their test.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Boyd, Ya know, I kinda like that idea.

I'm not sure I would pass, but if you had a similar test for blood in my alcohol system, I bet I'd do OK. 

Though I don't do so good if the blood get's too much over 30%.

But, as with any law, enforcement is the crux.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

My new Tundra has the hands free/bluetooth/navigation system.

So far I really like it. The answer/hang up buttons are on the steering wheel and the phone automatically syncs up when you get in. If you are listening to music it will turn it off when the phone rings.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Borg Look*

[deleted]


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Death by Texting*

[deleted]


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

My sister-in-law from Newtown CT was just here for the night, and gee, can you imagine, somehow the conversation turns to cell-drivers. Well, that started her. How many times she's almost been T-boned or sideswiped, the people taking up two lanes on the h-way, etc. And the mother that blew a red light and got her kids in the back seat killed. Sorry, it's an epidemic that needs more than unenforceable laws. 

If it were only themselves they kill, I wouldn't mind so much ..... thinning the heard. It's the death and destruction they leave in their wake that they never see.


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

What about the poor guy on the other end of the phone who gets to hear you wreck and die?


----------

